# Tell me your honest opinion on my Dog



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

Tell me what you guys think about my dog at 6 months old. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_x1eTcOyxD0


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I couldn't watch it all. You drove me nuts with the repeat commands without reinforcing, reward or anything. He's 6 months old, why the need for sit, down, here and the need for control? Looks like a nice enough pup, handsom guy.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Your voice is way to "Sqeaky" 

I agree with the above. Too much to soon, I feel into this as well as a new handler. Fun, play, play.

Nice looking dog with lot's of drive. Recall, emergency platz, fun stuff.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I really liked it, and I really liked that the pup searched and searched until he found his toy. I like that you repeated the "search" command, with puppies I think this is important, and of course you will be able to phase that out, but you won't need to until much later. I also like that once he found the toy you rewarded him with verbal praise. The only thing that I would say is that when the pup obeyed your commands ("sit" "platz") I would have rewarded him immediately with praise, which I didn't hear, but you may have your reasons for not doing this, maybe he is one of those dogs that goes balistic and off the chain with too much praise. My dog previous to my current knothead was that way, I always had to be measured and calm or he would bounce off the walls, the ground, my head, whatever!

Nice pup!


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice pup! Besides the need to praise your dog for being successful, you need to establish a release word. Your pup breaks the sitz or platz without permission. This is not a big deal for a 6 mo old pup, but as the dog gets older, you will want the them to "keep doing what I said til I say otherwise".

We use "OK" as a release word. Choose a short, quick phrase - one word - to release.

Linda


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd take him off the chain collar and put him on the flat, so he doesn't correct himself running out to search. I would also not do the unenforceable obedience. Keep him on a long line so he comes back if needed. One command for the behavior you are looking for. IE one "sook" or one "find it". One sit, *when you get to that point*, and then a correction for non compliance. 

Although you are doing it different than what I would like to see hasn't stifled the drive completely. Good luck!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Linda Flemmer said:


> Nice pup! Besides the need to praise your dog for being successful, you need to establish a release word. Your pup breaks the sitz or platz without permission. This is not a big deal for a 6 mo old pup, but as the dog gets older, you will want the them to "keep doing what I said til I say otherwise".
> 
> We use "OK" as a release word. Choose a short, quick phrase - one word - to release.
> 
> Linda


Good catch. We use "free" as a release word. I also like Dave's suggestions, especially taking him off the chain and attaching the line to the flat collar.

You guys are firing on all cylinders this morning!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I like the dog. Everything else is a cluster ****


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice dog, handler/trainer skills need a little honing. The release marker will really help the dog, he will understand it in just a few sessions, nice dog.


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

I thank you guys for all the corrective criticism this is my first pup that i have st_arted the training on. I will take in all of what you guys have said and work it in to better my dog. Thanks again_


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Basic camera handling skills should be a requirement before posting.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice pup Way too much obedience for his age.


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

Okay well someone tell me what will happen in this situation that a pup has way too much OB on him. This dog is very high strung and needs OB because if you dont he will take control over you.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the video of your son working with him. He is a very nice looking dog, however you are unrealistic with what you are asking of your dog at such a young age. He is 6 months old, let him be a puppy! You searches should not have control involved and be a lot easier. You are also trying to do full ob at such a young age. You will end up having a nice dog, but he will not reach his true potential.

Slow and steady! That's the name of the game for people with little experience.

Plus, if you can find someone in your area that knows what the are doing will help a lot.

Good luck with him!


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

I didn't see any major red flags here...looks like you were just overlaying commands. They were a few things that I would do differently like reward and mark as mentioned above ...but nothing horrible! You guys will be fine, especially if this is your first working dog atleast you weren't making corrections like I've some people do at this age. Keep up the decent work!


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

morris lindesey said:


> Keep up the decent work!


You're the Man Morris!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

You are making progress with him for sure. Do you have a specific goal in mind?


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Now you see what dog training is all about,so many different opinions!!!
I would do things a little bit different again but never mind,Imo you are not doing any harm.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I really liked the way the dog intensified the work in the second search after not finding it too quickly, and you handled it better than the first one - praise was much better - even the pup understood it!

One thing I didn't agree with was when the dog is working and not showing any signs of letting up, I'd let it work without additional commands. I agree whilst a pup is learning there is a sense in repeating the commands but this pup knows what the work in hand is.

I guess I'd be a little more enthusiastic when he's found the ball and coming in - would mean he'd come to you directly. Looks a bit like he's done the work but you're holding back on the wages!! Maybe praise first, then Sitz or Platz.

Nice pup, nice work!


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

One thing that you could do after he finds the ball is carry another ball with you. Encourage him to come running after the find to you and throw the other ball you have as a reward for him to go chase.

This will increase drive and fun for the dog. He will also came back to you much more willing. You have to remember that dogs are selfish by nature. If you take the ball and do not reward him for bringing it , why would he always want to bring it back with enthusiasm. 

I still play a similar type game with my older dog, while out on walks. I trained him to come by the beeper on his collar when he is out of sight. I will do this intermittently but when he comes hauling back, I will throw a stick or something else for him to grab. I could just use compulsion by shocking him for not coming but I want a dog that is willing to work and wants to come. I have never had to shock him for not coming. The come has always been a fun game. I even called him off of chasing a deer. He will go after anything and kill it, so that will tell you how strong the come is in his mind now. 

You do not have to worry about intermittent rewards right now but it would be helpful to you to learn about intermittent reinforcement scheduling. It sounds like something complex but it is really not and it is something that you use after your dog is doing well for you with rewards.

You can start playing games with your dog where it is safe and the dog will not get run over. You hide and call the dog. The dog has to come find you. It is a fun game for the dog and it will build some excitement in the dog. Again, reward the dog for finding you with a tug or ball. Make it a fun game. You do not have to be so serious with your dog.

I like to train my dog with a hand signal first and then when the behavior is consistent, use a cue word. If you keep repeating commands, the dog learns to not obey the first time but after several times.


----------

